# Same anatomical site



## bestdgevr@hotmail.com (May 16, 2016)

After searching everywhere, I am still getting conflicting answers. 
If the physician states He removed 3 of the 4 polyps from the transverse colon by snare technique and the fourth polyp from also the transverse colon by cold biopsy. It was always my understanding that we can only bill for the snare 45385 because these were all removed from the transverse colon ( same anatomical site). Is this correct? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thank you, 
Sparker


----------



## CodingKing (May 17, 2016)

You can bill for each technique (regardless of the number of lesions/polyps) Many payers only reimburse the highest rvu scope.


----------



## afalcon@dhcla.com (May 26, 2016)

1) 45385
2) 45380-59 or XS

this is how I would bill the procedure.


----------



## bestdgevr@hotmail.com (Jan 5, 2017)

*same anatomical site.*

Hello, 
What is considered to be close enough to be the same location?
The following is taken from "Super coder" 


"If the physician performs polypectomy: find out how he/she removed the polyp. In the case of multiple polyp removal, determine where on the colon each polyp was located and whether they were in separate locations OR close enough to be considered on location. Next, you should check the method" 

Can someone please explain this. Much appreciate it. 
Shana


----------



## bestdgevr@hotmail.com (Apr 13, 2018)

*polyps*



CodingKing said:


> You can bill for each technique (regardless of the number of lesions/polyps) Many payers only reimburse the highest rvu scope.



Hello, 
Thank you for the help, it's not about the number of lesions/polyps but rather the whether if they are close enough to be considered the same anatomical site/area? 
Thank you, 
Sparker


----------



## bestdgevr@hotmail.com (Apr 13, 2018)

*polys*

*** further***
and if they are, would we still be able to bill two separate procedures? 
Thank you, 
Sparker


----------

